# Hello from Maine



## K&K Drywall (Aug 16, 2015)

New to the site, been in business since 98'. Found this site by looking for options on mudding faster/ auto tools, and some conversations came up in here. Although we are fast we still tape and finish by hand, so I have a lot to learn. Look forward to it


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Well this is a great place to learn how, Welcome to the site.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Welcome, if you want to learn about auto tools this is the place! Stick around and have fun learning.:thumbup:


----------

